# Wade to Meet Again With Bulls... Tonight.



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Ira Winderman said:


> Potentially staggering news, Dwyane Wade is poised to meet again tonight with the Bulls, likely in the presence of his agent.


So says a Miami beat writer... the plot thickens...

http://twitter.com/IraHeatBeat


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Hmm, that is very unexpected.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

why is front office wasting their time with this traitor? he's not going to sign anywhere else but with the heat.

i hope lebron makes a quick decision so everybody can move on fast with their offseason planing.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

From Chad Ford:
On ESPN Daily Dime
http://espn.go.com/nba/dailydime/_/page/dimelive-100702/daily-dime-live



> chadfordinsider: I've confirmed the Wade-Bulls meeting tonight. Source believes Wade is leaning toward joining Bulls ... Link coming


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

All the other guards are off the market-can't hurt to have a back-up. LeBron won't be offended- everyone is talking to everyone. Maybe Wade is seeing the value of being in the same town as his kids. He was at Wrigley with them over the weekend.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay. Just a meeting, no need to panic. Don't get caught up in the hype. LeBron who? :cabbagepatch:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I never thought Wade would be willing to come off the bench behind Pargo! Am impressed that Wade is willing to sublimate his game for the betterment of the team!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I guess the Bulls requested the meeting... I guess there's some debate over whether he said yes as a courtesy or enthusiastically as KC Johnson is reporting - 

http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2010/07/wade-bulls-meeting-again.html


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Dornado said:


> I guess the Bulls requested the meeting... I guess there's some debate over whether he said yes as a courtesy or enthusiastically as KC Johnson is reporting -
> 
> http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2010/07/wade-bulls-meeting-again.html


From my experience: If I take a girl out and then call her the very next day and she agrees to meet me again that night... You better believe we are knocking boots.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, this is unexpected.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

caseyrh said:


> From my experience: If I take a girl out and then call her the very next day and she agrees to meet me again that night... You better believe we are knocking boots.


Well then Casey.... so is it going to be Bron/Wade/Rose? That's a nightmare right there for any opponent to deal with.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

caseyrh said:


> From my experience: If I take a girl out and then call her the very next day and she agrees to meet me again that night... You better believe we are knocking boots.


They're called hookers or hos. Plenty of them in LA I am sure.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> Well then Casey.... so is it going to be Bron/Wade/Rose? That's a nightmare right there for any opponent to deal with.


That's quite the threesome. 

But I don't know. This whole thing is nerve racking...

If we figure out a way to make our team a legit contender I will be stoked. Just can't stand the waiting...


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

DaBabyBullz said:


> They're called hookers or hos. Plenty of them in LA I am sure.


 *OUCH* opcorn:


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> They're called hookers or hos. Plenty of them in LA I am sure.


You better believe it!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Hahaha nice


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Did the Bulls meet with Bosh before they requested this second meeting?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Woj:




> Chicago pressing for Wade, LeBron partnership
> 
> By Adrian Wojnarowski, Yahoo! Sports
> 2 hours, 4 minutes ago
> ...



http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-wadelebronbulls072010


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

That would be something else, Rose, Wade, James. That's just nasty. S&T Deng for a PF like Lee and call it a decade lol.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

I mean I pray for it to happen... Don't get me wrong.

But is there 3 elite players, playing three different positions, that resemble each other so much?

I mean aren't there games a little redundant....


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> That would be something else, Rose, Wade, James. That's just nasty. S&T Deng for a PF like Lee and call it a *half-decade* lol.


Corrected!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Corrected!


Yeah for Wade it's a half decade. The rest got a decade (or close to it) left in em IMO.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

caseyrh said:


> I mean I pray for it to happen... Don't get me wrong.
> 
> But is there 3 elite players, playing three different positions, that resemble each other so much?
> 
> I mean aren't there games a little redundant....


Killjoy!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

taco_daddy said:


> Killjoy!


That's what I've always said about Rose and Wade especially, but hey it is what it is. Enough raw talent there in those 3 to win regardless. Btw, Wade's career would be greatly extended/prolonged if he didn't have to plow into the lane as much.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I would have a Bulls-gasm if this happened. James and Wade are two of the top three players in the league. Make it happen JR. Can't wait for LeBron to hear this pitch tomorrow. Chris Bosh will be begging to join the Bulls if this goes down. If not, who cares, we'll just get any other PF in the league who wants to win 5 straight championships, minus the high school girl tweets.


----------



## nivy (May 24, 2006)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...sh_meet_with_bulls_together_at_agents_office/


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

H-fcuk. 3 amazing permutations on the table. LBJ-Wade, Wade-Bosh, LBJ-Bosh. Any of them would be amazing.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Yeah for Wade it's a half decade. The rest got a decade (or close to it) left in em IMO.


I meant as the length of their contracts.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm impressed with Bulls mgmt. Their timing couldn't be any better. To have Wade and Bosh on a string before their meeting with LeBron is ideal- couldn't have been written any better.


----------



## Spikeaji (Jun 30, 2010)

> Chicago Bulls executives pressed Dwyane Wade(notes) for a commitment on Friday afternoon, but the star free-agent guard wasn’t ready to make such a leap to leave the Miami Heat, a league source told Yahoo! Sports.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AjWayO_6YYvTq7sH9bYdE6K8vLYF?slug=aw-wadelebronbulls072010

My gut says Dwayne Wade is trying to play us.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Spikeaji said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AjWayO_6YYvTq7sH9bYdE6K8vLYF?slug=aw-wadelebronbulls072010
> 
> My gut says Dwayne Wade is trying to play us.


Nah, that would be stupid on his part.

He's just got to think seriously about where he can go in order to win. Chicago just might be the best choice.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

There has never been any indication he will leave Miami, and in fact he has made a point of discrediting Chicago. I just don't see him doing this. 

SMOKESCREEN


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

Salvaged Ship said:


> There has never been any indication he will leave Miami, and in fact he has made a point of discrediting Chicago. I just don't see him doing this.
> 
> SMOKESCREEN


Maybe because he's nervous that the Heat won't land anyone that will help him. Or was the whole thing with putting down Bulls management the real smoke screen, and he was planning on leaving all along? Who knows at this point.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah I do believe Wade wants to truly think this over before he leaves. I mean he is leaving a lot in Miami if he comes here.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

Salvaged Ship said:


> There has never been any indication he will leave Miami, and in fact he has made a point of discrediting Chicago. I just don't see him doing this.
> 
> SMOKESCREEN


And it almost seems like he's acting, badly...


----------



## Spikeaji (Jun 30, 2010)

Now that we're at the 11th hour... maybe the idea of being closer to his family is tugging at his heart strings?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Spikeaji said:


> Now that we're at the 11th hour... maybe the idea of being closer to his family is tugging at his heart strings?


Ha, in this thread you've basically mirrored my thought process over the last 24 hours... 

I was convinced Wade was just using us as leverage, trying to put pressure on the Heat who (if you believe reports) made promises to him about locking guys like Amare up and improving the team. Now Amare might end up in NYC so I sort of assumed that Wade was going to force their hand by dangling this signing-with-the-Bulls option out there.

But Wade is about my age... and I think for people around my age there's a certain romance to the Chicago Bulls... particularly when you grew up in the area. I have to think that the thought of playing in Jordan's house, wearing the red, being in your home town... that has to mean something to a guy like Wade.

I still don't think he's coming, but I've at least gotten past the point where I wouldn't let myself even think about it... 

... all of this waiting to see what happens is brutal.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dwayne Wade want's to win, its why he was discrediting Miami's main threat the Bulls, its why he wants other stars to sign with the Heat and now that Amare a guy who was supposedly locked up by Riley is leaning towards New York, Wade is now seeing if the grass is greener with the Bulls. 

Out of all the Free Agents available, there is NO doubt in my mind that Dwayne Wade wants to win more. Lebron say's he wants to win more than anything but I doubt it, I don't doubt when Wade say's it. 

I say give Lebron a Monday deadline to accept the Bulls offer, if he doesn't then retract the offer and give go with Wade. I honestly would love to see an NBA championship Bull's with an All Chicago back court.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

James is unlikely going to Miami. Johnson is not leaving $119M. Amare is NYC bound. If Bosh decided to join the Bulls, Wade would be left with Boozer or other trade options.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/17573/dwyane-wades-chicago-family-ties


Dwyane Wade's Chicago family ties
July, 3, 2010
By Henry Abbott

After extensive talks with Chicago Bulls, Miami Heat star Dwyane Wade has made no secret of the fact that he is due for some serious decision-making. 

As has been well discussed, the decision is rich with basketball analysis -- would Wade be closer to a title in Miami or Chicago? 

Yet there is a family reason for Wade to consider Illinois, beyond the fact that he is famously from the Chicago area. 

The more immediate concern is access to his children. 

Wade's divorce from Siohvaughn Wade was recently finalized (although an appeal is possible). The judge has awarded Wade full custody of his two sons -- for now. 

A major aspect of the Wades' separation was a nasty and ongoing legal tussle over custody. Siohvaughn has been chastised by the judge for denying the player proper access to his children; as a result Wade was given temporary full custody a month ago. 

However, the long-term custody arrangements have yet to be determined. A trial on that issue has been scheduled to begin in Chicago on July 19. 

Should the judge decide that the NBA star is to share custody with his Illinois-based ex-wife, living nearby would give Wade far more flexibility in scheduling time with his children.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/sports/D-Wade-My-Decisions-Based-on-40-Years-Not-10-97732324.html

Great interview with Wade by NBC. This interview, coupled with the custody info on his kids, has me thinking he's coming back to Chicago.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Now that the first frenzy of interviews are over, I've got to say that I'm impressed with how our front-office has handled themselves. Maybe the only thing I didn't like was them pressing Wade for an answer on Friday. Wade left the interview above looking VERY sincere and thoughtful. It's clear that their three-hour meeting with James was direct and no nonsense. These guys seem to be laying out their agenda pretty clearly, leaving out the glitz and glamour, and focusing on the personal side of the decision.

Of course I'm biased, but the Bull seems to have kept the focus on basketball and life... not about bikinis and parties. All of the candidates seem to be leaving our meetings with a LOT to think about. If we fail, it won't be for a lack of focus, effort, or vision.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

wallacesports

D-Wade tells Herald his pursuit of full custody of 2 sons, and maintaining their stability, are factors in F/A decision. about 1 hour ago via web Retweeted by KCJHoop and 32 others


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Now that the first frenzy of interviews are over, I've got to say that I'm impressed with how our front-office has handled themselves. Maybe the only thing I didn't like was them pressing Wade for an answer on Friday. Wade left the interview above looking VERY sincere and thoughtful. It's clear that their three-hour meeting with James was direct and no nonsense. These guys seem to be laying out their agenda pretty clearly, leaving out the glitz and glamour, and focusing on the personal side of the decision.
> 
> Of course I'm biased, but the Bull seems to have kept the focus on basketball and life... not about bikinis and parties. All of the candidates seem to be leaving our meetings with a LOT to think about. If we fail, it won't be for a lack of focus, effort, or vision.


If you present the right way, you'll get the right players.

I still feel pretty good. 

But what do I know? 

Go Bulls!


----------



## Spikeaji (Jun 30, 2010)

Wynn said:


> Now that the first frenzy of interviews are over, I've got to say that I'm impressed with how our front-office has handled themselves. Maybe the only thing I didn't like was them pressing Wade for an answer on Friday. Wade left the interview above looking VERY sincere and thoughtful. It's clear that their three-hour meeting with James was direct and no nonsense. These guys seem to be laying out their agenda pretty clearly, leaving out the glitz and glamour, and focusing on the personal side of the decision.
> 
> Of course I'm biased, but the Bull seems to have kept the focus on basketball and life... not about bikinis and parties. All of the candidates seem to be leaving our meetings with a LOT to think about. If we fail, it won't be for a lack of focus, effort, or vision.


I agree, but I can't blame them for pressing Wade for an answer.

Can you imagine going into the meeting with Lebron and D. Wade is already committed to coming here?

Garpax could come into the meeting all cocky and say "We got Wade, bitch. You in?".


----------



## Lets_Play_2 (Jan 22, 2004)

Originally posted by *Wynn*:


> It's clear that their three-hour meeting with James was direct and no nonsense. These guys seem to be laying out their agenda pretty clearly, leaving out the glitz and glamour, and focusing on the personal side of the decision.
> 
> Of course I'm biased, but the Bull seems to have kept the focus on basketball and life... not about bikinis and parties. All of the candidates seem to be leaving our meetings with a LOT to think about. If we fail, it won't be for a lack of focus, effort, or vision.


This is the moment that business types like Jerry Reinsdorf hope for, plan for, and live in anticipation of. Reinsdorf remembers better than anybody exactly what those MJ multi championship years meant for the Bulls, the entire Chicago area, the NBA, and his own business interests. He has a chance to catch "lightning in a bottle" for a second time, and he's going for it. No holding back.

And with him going for it, it's an absolute iron clad guarantee that everybody (and I mean EVERYBODY) in the Bulls organization is on the same page. He's not going to hold back.

If the Bulls don't succeed, it's not going to be because the Bulls organization didn't go for success.


----------

